

Douchebags like you are ruining San Francisco - austenallred
http://christacy.blogspot.com/2013/06/dont-be-fucking-douchebag-part-three.html?m=1

======
mc32
It's a free neighborhood, if people want to live there let them. If they don't
want to live there, let them leave. Moral superiority is all relative. The
frat boys and girls (if that's what they even were) are just as right as
anyone else is to live or not live in the Mission district.

I dislike the fraternity culture as much as anyone else who dislikes it, but
it's not much worse then any other kind of cultural baggage like-minded groups
of people bring.

Sure, I like the image grit and sticktoitedness that might have been
associated with immigrant waves of yore --but now not all immigrants are from
economically deficient backgrounds --sure, there may be still the dispossessed
but we also have those with possessions or inter-city or inter-state
migrations to SF people looking to get rich quick -ala Wall Street back a few
decades ago.

SF doesn't 'belong' to a time or a people and place, it belongs to its current
inhabitants --they shape it, that's it. Stop being possessive about something
which is meant to change with time. Paris of today is not the Paris of the
40s, etc.

------
jkldotio
"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority;
they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise.
Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer
rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before
company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize
their teachers." \- complaint from Ancient Greece[1]

[1][http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=398104](http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=398104)

------
philthesong
Ironically, I see the real douchebag here

